

Redis social graph implementation in Ruby (GEM) - eizesus
http://devandpencil.herokuapp.com/blog/2014/07/27/me-and-redis-are-now-friends/

======
itamarhaber
Very nicely done - now I just need to pick up Ruby and find a good use for
this gem :)

